# Upgrading Dedicated Video RAM Windows 10



## Phil_Crane (Aug 4, 2004)

I am trying to work out if its possible to Upgrade Dedicated Video RAM on my Laptop. I am unsure whether this is possible so thought i would ask before i started messing around. Below are my Laptops Specs etc that may be needed to work out if i can or not.

Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4000M CPU @ 2.40GHz
Manufacturer Intel
Speed 2.4 GHz
Number of Cores 2
CPU ID BFEBFBFF000306C3
Family 06
Model 3C
Stepping 3
Revision
Video Card Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
Manufacturer Intel
Chipset Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
Dedicated Memory 112.5 MB
Total Memory 4 GB
Pixel Shader Version 5.0
Vertex Shader Version 5.0
Hardware T & L Yes
Vendor ID 8086
Device ID 0416
Plug and Play ID VEN_8086&DEV_0416&SUBSYS_397817AA&REV_06
Driver Version 20.19.15.4352
Memory 4.0 GB
Operating System Microsoft Windows 10 (build 10586), 64-bit
Service Pack 0
Size 64 Bit
Edition
Version 10.0.10586
Locale 0809
BIOS
Version LENOVO 79CN50WW(V3.09)
Manufacturer
Date
Display Maximum Resolution 1366 x 768
Sound Device 1 Intel(R) Display Audio
Driver Version 6.16.0.3191
Sound Device 2 Conexant SmartAudio HD
Driver Version 8.66.16.50
DVD PLDS DVD-RW DS8A9SH
CD PLDS DVD-RW DS8A9SH
Drive 1
Size 4.5 TB
Free 1.8 TB
Drive 2
Size 931.0 GB
Free 841.7 GB
Browsers
Internet Explorer 11.212.10586.0
Chrome 50.0.2661.75
Firefox
Safari
Software
Java
Flash 18.0.0.203
DirectX 11.0
.NET
QuickTime 7.74.80.86
Adobe PDF Reader 15.10.20056.36345


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes.....have a look at this.


----------



## Phil_Crane (Aug 4, 2004)

nothing in bios refering to graphics settings


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Some laptops BIOS are locked are very limited in what you can access.....this might be the case with your laptop.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a *Lenovo G510* laptop.
It's running Windows 10 64-bit with only 4 GB of RAM, but it supports up to 16 GB.
You should add another 4 GB to it so you can take advantage of it having a 64-bit operating system.
That may also increase the amount that's dedicated to its Intel HD 4600 graphics device.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

